# Problem with kernel

## sleepingsun

```
localhost linux # make manuconfig

make[1]: Warning: File `/usr/include/sys/types.h' has modification time 9.7e+05 s in the future

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `manuconfig'.  Stop.

make: *** [manuconfig] Error 2
```

----------

## mattsteven

you typed "manuconfig" when you should have typed "menuconfig"

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Portage & Programming to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## mudrii

check your clock 

date && hwclock

and try to change the files time if you have problem with files in the future

find / | xargs touch

----------

## mattsteven

 *mudrii wrote:*   

> 
> 
> find / | xargs touch

 

Just in case anyone finds this thread later, DO NOT run the above command, it will set the modification time on every single file on your system to now, which is not a good idea.  If you need to mess with mtimes in the current directory and all files below it (still not usually necessary) use something like 

```
find . | xargs touch
```

----------

## iblicf

feel so strange .. i got the same question .. i have set the /etc/conf.d/clock <CLOCK="local">, and it worked primely ,but now it changed 

to UTC format , i dont's know why , when i compile the kernel got the warring  "Clock skew detected" , 

i remenber that ...have shut the electric power once after a "kernel panic" , maybe this  cause the file system trouble ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # date && hwclock 
> 
> Tue Oct 23 12:04:29 UTC 2007
> ...

 

anybody know how to rework  "local" , coz i have one XP system dual , TOUCH the file will not be  right way

----------

## dcreatorx

Can you explain what exactly does xargs ? And that especific command ? Thanks.

----------

## schachti

There is a good explanation of the xargs command in its man page:

```
man xargs
```

Another explanation can be found in wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xargs.

----------

